# Squirrels eating my car! HELP



## Pop23

Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty

Any ideas on how to end this horror!


----------



## eflatminor

.22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.


----------



## percysunshine

Jimmys are smart critters. Traps often don't work. 


There is only one solution. Drink more beer.


----------



## Pop23

eflatminor said:


> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.



There's like a quarter billion of them round here. I took down a nest couple months ago. I'm thinking its revenge!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a quarter billion of them round here. I took down a nest couple months ago. I'm thinking its revenge!
Click to expand...


that might a bit of a problem

considering 22 shells are a little hard to come by these days


----------



## eflatminor

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a quarter billion of them round here. I took down a nest couple months ago. I'm thinking its revenge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that might a bit of a problem
> 
> considering 22 shells are a little hard to come by these days
Click to expand...


Hard, but still available:

Federal Premium Gold Medal Target Ammo 22 Long Rifle 40 Grain Lead


----------



## eflatminor

Pop23 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a quarter billion of them round here. I took down a nest couple months ago. I'm thinking its revenge!
Click to expand...


How to clean and prepare squirrel:

Squirrel Recipes | Missouri Department of Conservation


----------



## percysunshine

What you need is a predator. Get a bobcat or something.


----------



## Coyote

Pop23 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a quarter billion of them round here. I took down a nest couple months ago. I'm thinking its revenge!
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You can buy some wire mesh screen at the hardware store.  Put your car on a lift and attach the wire mesh screen bending it outwards and put it over your wiring.  Use bread ties to attach - thread them through the mesh and attach to something that doesn't move.


----------



## KissMy

Are they only eating the red wires?


----------



## Pop23

Jeremiah said:


> You can buy some wire mesh screen at the hardware store.  Put your car on a lift and attach the wire mesh screen bending it outwards and put it over your wiring.  Use bread ties to attach - thread them through the mesh and attach to something that doesn't move.



That's what I thought I might do. Thanks


----------



## Pop23

KissMy said:


> Are they only eating the red wires?



Don't know. It's in the shop now. I'll find out. Is that important?


----------



## skye

or you can spray something  bitter tasting  (not poison please... that is not allowed  )  something sour like lemon.

I don't know if it will work tho.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Down here in Southern AZ, we have pack rats that do the same thing  Everyone leaves a liit light bulb under the engine (drop light). That stops the problem.


----------



## mudwhistle

C4 usually works.


----------



## KissMy

Pop23 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they only eating the red wires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know. It's in the shop now. I'll find out. Is that important?
Click to expand...


Some manufacturers use peanut oil or other food substance in light easily faded colored wires insulation. Honda wires had a big problem with rodents. They made a special electrical tape treated with capsaicin PN# 4019-2317-Honda to keep rodents from eating the wires. You can also spray the wires with something yucky to rodents like WD-40.


----------



## jon_berzerk

eflatminor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a quarter billion of them round here. I took down a nest couple months ago. I'm thinking its revenge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How to clean and prepare squirrel:
> 
> Squirrel Recipes | Missouri Department of Conservation
Click to expand...


they are tasty i will say that


----------



## Warrior102

Pop23 said:


> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!



Put some peanuts nearby....


----------



## Katzndogz

Do you have a cat?  Do you know anyone with a cat?

Spread some well used kitty litter under your car.  

If you don't know any cat lovers you can buy mountain lion pee and make your own.


----------



## Missourian

What is your stink level tolerance?

There are products like "granulated fox urine" that will keep critters away...but they smell bad in hot weather.

You can also mix hot sauce and vinegar in a spray bottle and mist the wiring.

Substitution may also help in conjunction with other methods,  try a metal box with some wire balled up in it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

are you sure it is squirrels


----------



## Pop23

Ok so I got the news back from the shop

$1,340.00

But the good news is they're throwing in an oil change


----------



## jon_berzerk

Missourian said:


> What is your stink level tolerance?
> 
> There are products like "granulated fox urine" that will keep critters away...but they smell bad in hot weather.
> 
> You can also mix hot sauce and vinegar in a spray bottle and mist the wiring.
> 
> Substitution may also help in conjunction with other methods,  try a metal box with some wire balled up in it.



i found the stink factor to work 

but only for a short period of time 

once they figured out 

that there was no real danger 

they resumed their activities


----------



## Pop23

I'm liking the C4 option better all the time


----------



## percysunshine

Pop23 said:


> Ok so I got the news back from the shop
> 
> $1,340.00
> 
> But the good news is they're throwing in an oil change



By chance, did the shop owner have any pet squirrels? 

Maybe he trains them to infiltrate garages....like Squirrel Team Six...


----------



## skye

do you have a locked garage Pop?

that can help in the future!


----------



## koshergrl

I've never heard of squirrels chewing through wiring though I suppose it could happen. It's usually...mousies.


----------



## percysunshine

Mace the wires. Should set things straight.


----------



## skye

I have a locked garage and I had possums sleeping in there ... the have long nails and they scratch the car ....because there was a little opening...I fixed that and now things are ok.


----------



## Pop23

skye said:


> do you have a locked garage Pop?
> 
> that can help in the future!



Just a single and two cars. From what I've heard, squirrels find a single car and will chew on it and none other. I had another car that sat right in front of this one for 4 months, never moved, and never was touched. This is the second attack on this one. First one was $365

Cheapest solution may just be......

TO MOVE


----------



## jon_berzerk

koshergrl said:


> I've never heard of squirrels chewing through wiring though I suppose it could happen. It's usually...mousies.



they can be some real f ers when it comes to damaging things 

lead poisoning seems to work the best


----------



## koshergrl

This isn't squirrel related..but it is car and animal related...

I lived on a ranch some 18 miles from town, and worked in a legal office. One morning I drove to work and I thought I heard something, but I drove a Honda Civic that had all sorts of foibles (including shorting out when going over tracks and a stereo that only worked when you kicked it)...

Got to work, and heard scrabbling in the back...so I opened up the trunk..

And there was one of the ranch cats, exceedingly irritated, in my trunk.

I closed the trunk, drove back home, and released the bastard, lol.


----------



## skye

poor baby    ^^^^^^^^^

he lost his way.


----------



## percysunshine

koshergrl said:


> This isn't squirrel related..but it is car and animal related...
> 
> I lived on a ranch some 18 miles from town, and worked in a legal office. One morning I drove to work and I thought I heard something, but I drove a Honda Civic that had all sorts of foibles (including shorting out when going over tracks and a stereo that only worked when you kicked it)...
> 
> Got to work, and heard scrabbling in the back...so I opened up the trunk..
> 
> And there was one of the ranch cats, exceedingly irritated, in my trunk.
> 
> I closed the trunk, drove back home, and released the bastard, lol.



I had a similar thing happen except the cat was sleeping on the engine when I started the car and drove off. That was one pissed off cat when I opened the hood.


----------



## whitehall

Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.


----------



## Pop23

whitehall said:


> Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.



Yeah, might try that. Someone suggested putting it my house gutters. We hear them running on it quite a bit. He suggested mixing it with corn and peanut butter. 

It will kill the rodents but the neighborhood cats won't be harmed. 

Thinking about that

Another suggested putting out some mouse traps under the car. After a few snaps they stay away

Then again I could use C4


----------



## skye

whitehall said:


> Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.




always with the poison...always with the poison. 

 just not right.... have a heart for heavens sake!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, might try that. Someone suggested putting it my house gutters. We hear them running on it quite a bit. He suggested mixing it with corn and peanut butter.
> 
> It will kill the rodents but the neighborhood cats won't be harmed.
> 
> Thinking about that
> 
> Another suggested putting out some mouse traps under the car. After a few snaps they stay away
> 
> Then again I could use C4
Click to expand...



if they are using your gutters as a super highway 

a few traps work nicely 

better do it soon 

or it wont be too long before they install 

a few exits into your roof


----------



## Pop23

skye said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always with the poison...always with the poison.
> 
> just not right.... have a heart for heavens sake!
Click to expand...


Then high explosives it is

Wouldn't want to hurt Skye's feelings


----------



## Pop23

There is only one person on this board with the intellect to solve this problem!
 [MENTION=43199]numan[/MENTION]


----------



## skye

Pop23 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always with the poison...always with the poison.
> 
> just not right.... have a heart for heavens sake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then high explosives it is
> 
> Wouldn't want to hurt Skye's feelings
Click to expand...




never mind skye! 

mind the poor squirrel


----------



## saveliberty

Try cayenne pepper....


----------



## KissMy

The manufacturer likely used peanut oil or soy oil in the coating or some tasty sunscreen. Rodents love certain types of wire coatings. Spray your wires with Rataway spray. Squirrels Do 17% Of The Damage To Fiber Optic Networks


----------



## MikeK

skye said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always with the poison...always with the poison.
> 
> just not right.... have a heart for heavens sake!
Click to expand...








Thank you!


----------



## Pop23

Spoke to a mechanic today. I'm getting the part back and am going to have it tested for peanut (?) oil in the casing. He also told me to spread some dryer sheets around. He said he found they work. 

To test it I am placing out two corn cobs. 1 with and one without a dryer sheet tied to it

Interesting.


----------



## Pop23

MikeK said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always with the poison...always with the poison.
> 
> just not right.... have a heart for heavens sake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


Die vermin die!


----------



## gallantwarrior

eflatminor said:


> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.



I find an air rifle works quite well.  It's quieter and "ammo" is easier to come by.  My dachshund usually eats the heads off the carcasses and then disposes of the remains.  I don't know where or how, and I don't ask her...


----------



## gallantwarrior

koshergrl said:


> This isn't squirrel related..but it is car and animal related...
> 
> I lived on a ranch some 18 miles from town, and worked in a legal office. One morning I drove to work and I thought I heard something, but I drove a Honda Civic that had all sorts of foibles (including shorting out when going over tracks and a stereo that only worked when you kicked it)...
> 
> Got to work, and heard scrabbling in the back...so I opened up the trunk..
> 
> And there was one of the ranch cats, exceedingly irritated, in my trunk.
> 
> I closed the trunk, drove back home, and released the bastard, lol.



How d'ya think he got in there to begin with?


----------



## gallantwarrior

percysunshine said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't squirrel related..but it is car and animal related...
> 
> I lived on a ranch some 18 miles from town, and worked in a legal office. One morning I drove to work and I thought I heard something, but I drove a Honda Civic that had all sorts of foibles (including shorting out when going over tracks and a stereo that only worked when you kicked it)...
> 
> Got to work, and heard scrabbling in the back...so I opened up the trunk..
> 
> And there was one of the ranch cats, exceedingly irritated, in my trunk.
> 
> I closed the trunk, drove back home, and released the bastard, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar thing happen except the cat was sleeping on the engine when I started the car and drove off. That was one pissed off cat when I opened the hood.
Click to expand...


We had a cat like that, loved the warmth of the engine.  We called him Mechanicat.  He was OK until he tangled with the fan.  After that, he walked with a list and could not longer climb into the engie.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Pop23 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poison bait. Squirrels are nothing but furry tailed rats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, might try that. Someone suggested putting it my house gutters. We hear them running on it quite a bit. He suggested mixing it with corn and peanut butter.
> 
> It will kill the rodents but the neighborhood cats won't be harmed.
> 
> Thinking about that
> 
> Another suggested putting out some mouse traps under the car. After a few snaps they stay away
> 
> Then again I could use C4
Click to expand...


Unless the cats eat one of the poisoned carcasses.  I avoid poisoning for just that reason.  My barn cats are far more useful than poison, anyhow.


----------



## skye

Pop23 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> always with the poison...always with the poison.
> 
> just not right.... have a heart for heavens sake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Die vermin die!
Click to expand...




No way! 

She has protection!


----------



## gallantwarrior

I had a bad squirrel problem once at my old place.  They got into my soffets and destroyed the insulation under the roof.  I got some donuts from the local bakery, put them into a large plastic container, and staked a #1 leg-hold trap into the donuts.  I had to check the trap line 2-3 times a day, but eventually the blighters went away.  Be careful moving the traps, though, you might have to smack the occupant in the head with a 2x4 to finish it off.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> Spoke to a mechanic today. I'm getting the part back and am going to have it tested for peanut (?) oil in the casing. He also told me to spread some dryer sheets around. He said he found they work.
> 
> To test it I am placing out two corn cobs. 1 with and one without a dryer sheet tied to it
> 
> Interesting.



freaky smells only work so long with the squirrel 

once they discover that it will not harm them 

they will go back to *harming you *


----------



## jon_berzerk

gallantwarrior said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find an air rifle works quite well.  It's quieter and "ammo" is easier to come by.  My dachshund usually eats the heads off the carcasses and then disposes of the remains.  I don't know where or how, and I don't ask her...
Click to expand...


yes i have "taken out" many a squirrel with a simple 177 caliber air rifle


----------



## KissMy

The hypothesis that rats prefer to eat telephone and PVC wires is proven to be true in this science fair experiment.


----------



## Katzndogz

Pop23 said:


> Spoke to a mechanic today. I'm getting the part back and am going to have it tested for peanut (?) oil in the casing. He also told me to spread some dryer sheets around. He said he found they work.
> 
> To test it I am placing out two corn cobs. 1 with and one without a dryer sheet tied to it
> D
> Interesting.



It will never work as well as cat pee.  Those squirrels will smell predator and be gone.


----------



## Pop23

skye said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die vermin die!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way!
> 
> She has protection!
Click to expand...


Ahhhhhh, that's really cute Skye

Makes me feel awful







That I gotta kill that vermin!!!!!!


----------



## Pop23

Katzndogz said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to a mechanic today. I'm getting the part back and am going to have it tested for peanut (?) oil in the casing. He also told me to spread some dryer sheets around. He said he found they work.
> 
> To test it I am placing out two corn cobs. 1 with and one without a dryer sheet tied to it
> D
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will never work as well as cat pee.  Those squirrels will smell predator and be gone.
Click to expand...


Kitty drug test?

Can't imagine how to get them to pee in the cup?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Katzndogz said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to a mechanic today. I'm getting the part back and am going to have it tested for peanut (?) oil in the casing. He also told me to spread some dryer sheets around. He said he found they work.
> 
> To test it I am placing out two corn cobs. 1 with and one without a dryer sheet tied to it
> D
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will never work as well as cat pee.  Those squirrels will smell predator and be gone.
Click to expand...


for awhile 

once they realize there is no danger 

they will be back 

like to hunt these guys 

they always return 

to the scene


----------



## KissMy

skye said:


> No way!
> 
> She has protection!



*Here is a much cuter picture! - Good Dog!*


----------



## skye

ok...I'm leaving this thread.


----------



## KissMy

[youtube]9Wok0SrFJug[/youtube]


----------



## KissMy

skye said:


> ok...I'm leaving this thread.



Have a squirrel to go.


----------



## Pop23

KissMy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way!
> 
> She has protection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a much cuter picture! - Good Dog!*
Click to expand...


That is absolutely adorable!

Warms my heart.


----------



## Katzndogz

jon_berzerk said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to a mechanic today. I'm getting the part back and am going to have it tested for peanut (?) oil in the casing. He also told me to spread some dryer sheets around. He said he found they work.
> 
> To test it I am placing out two corn cobs. 1 with and one without a dryer sheet tied to it
> D
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will never work as well as cat pee.  Those squirrels will smell predator and be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for awhile
> 
> once they realize there is no danger
> 
> they will be back
> 
> like to hunt these guys
> 
> they always return
> 
> to the scene
Click to expand...


They will come back if it's just a bad smell.  Not when they smell predator.  It's just the way animals are.  But it is your insulation.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Katzndogz said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will never work as well as cat pee.  Those squirrels will smell predator and be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for awhile
> 
> once they realize there is no danger
> 
> they will be back
> 
> like to hunt these guys
> 
> they always return
> 
> to the scene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will come back if it's just a bad smell.  Not when they smell predator.  It's just the way animals are.  But it is your insulation.
Click to expand...


that they do 

at least from what i have observed 

they love to torment ringo (the fur kid) 

actually they make great sport of it 

they have been witness to her 

destroying the body of one of their dead 

doesnt even phase em 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way!
> 
> She has protection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a much cuter picture! - Good Dog!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is absolutely adorable!
> 
> Warms my heart.
Click to expand...


that dog seems to have that smug expression of 

"look who is laughing now"

--LOL


----------



## Missourian




----------



## gallantwarrior

Way back when, my daughter was 6, maybe 7 years old.  We were camping with some friends who had a Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Molly.  Molly _hated_ squirrels but had little luck catching them because she had problems climbing the trees to get them.  That didn't stop her from trying.  At any rate, our campsite was rife with the furry rats, stealing food and scolding the dog, who would bark at them incessantly.  So, we loaded the .22, gave the kid a box of cartridges, and sent her and Molly out to decrease the squirrel population.  Off they go, into the woods.  Suddenly, Molly is barking to beat all hell, we hear a squirrel scolding, and then...one, two, three shots!  Molly is silent.  Shortly, the girl returns with her trophy, Molly "beaming" at her side.  They had so much fun that camping trip because they weren't forced to sit around and watch the grownups play cribbage.  We ended with a total of about 9-10 squirrels.  Later, my daughter learned to tie flies...


----------



## Katzndogz

There is a  resident squirrel in the tree around the corner who loved to tease the dogs that came by.  It just couldn't tease mine because mine can't see.  Every walk that squirrel got closer and closer trying to figure out why the dog wouldn't take the tease.  They got nose to nose sniffing one another.  When I went for the camera the squirrel took off up the tree.


----------



## Pop23

Ok, so I tried the pepper solution. Sprayed it on the corn Cob and I think the squirrels thought it was Mexican fiesta night. Ate it no problem. The WD40 worked a bit better, but they destroyed the corn anyway. 

Tomorrow I'm starting trapping the little vermin.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> Ok, so I tried the pepper solution. Sprayed it on the corn Cob and I think the squirrels thought it was Mexican fiesta night. Ate it no problem. The WD40 worked a bit better, but they destroyed the corn anyway.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm starting trapping the little vermin.



a word to the wise 

lay out a well thought out plan first 

or you may be further victimized 

they do not have any remorse you know


----------



## Pop23

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I tried the pepper solution. Sprayed it on the corn Cob and I think the squirrels thought it was Mexican fiesta night. Ate it no problem. The WD40 worked a bit better, but they destroyed the corn anyway.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm starting trapping the little vermin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a word to the wise
> 
> lay out a well thought out plan first
> 
> or you may be further victimized
> 
> they do not have any remorse you know
Click to expand...


Set out the traps noon today, caught two already

Not sure if they'd the ones that did it

They deny it


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pop23 said:


> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!



I heard they taste like chicken......


----------



## KissMy

Pop23 said:


> Set out the traps noon today, caught two already
> 
> Not sure if they'd the ones that did it
> 
> They deny it



Mmmmm..... I can almost taste the Skillet Squirrel Now!

[youtube]FxoN1e8wxgs[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian

KissMy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set out the traps noon today, caught two already
> 
> Not sure if they'd the ones that did it
> 
> They deny it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm..... I can almost taste the Skillet Squirrel Now!
Click to expand...



Try this next time you bag a few...Squirrel or Rabbit Hasenpfeffer - MeatEater

Delicious!


----------



## Missourian

Pop23 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I tried the pepper solution. Sprayed it on the corn Cob and I think the squirrels thought it was Mexican fiesta night. Ate it no problem. The WD40 worked a bit better, but they destroyed the corn anyway.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm starting trapping the little vermin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a word to the wise
> 
> lay out a well thought out plan first
> 
> or you may be further victimized
> 
> they do not have any remorse you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set out the traps noon today, caught two already
> 
> Not sure if they'd the ones that did it
> 
> They deny it
Click to expand...


----------



## laughinReaper

Smear Peanut butter down the center of your street right before a high traffic time.

 Pet Hawks guarding your yard.

Dogs trained to hate squirrels.

Lion pee.

Have fun with it, get a tazer.

Smear Peanut butter over the car wires of a neighbor you hate.


----------



## percysunshine

Hold on to your nuts, Pop;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJrYE7TLJq4&feature=player_embedded]Squirrels - Pre-production Sales Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

laughinReaper said:


> Smear Peanut butter down the center of your street right before a high traffic time.
> 
> Pet Hawks guarding your yard.
> 
> Dogs trained to hate squirrels.
> 
> Lion pee.
> 
> Have fun with it, get a tazer.
> 
> Smear Peanut butter over the car wires of a neighbor you hate.



It's funny you mentioned peanut butter. Both critters I caught were baited by a saltine cracker with peanut butter on it and an almond on top. 

Damn things ate the saltine and the almonds, but never touched the peanut butter

I've been studying squirrel bait ( what has my life become?) they all say squirrels can't resist peanut butter. Bull!

The wife said I should hang some of the wiring from my car in the cage. Has to work better than PB.


----------



## Smilebong

Pop23 said:


> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!



I have not read the thread, but I have had many many run ins with squirrels. The only thing that worked was a live trap and sending them miles and miles away.

For bait I used Fruit and Nut Medley from Costco.


----------



## Pop23

Smilebong said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read the thread, but I have had many many run ins with squirrels. The only thing that worked was a live trap and sending them miles and miles away.
> 
> For bait I used Fruit and Nut Medley from Costco.
Click to expand...


Haven't tried fruit yet. I have a mix of nuts corn and sunflower seeds out now.


----------



## Pop23

Was able to relocate eight this week using sunflower seeds, corn and orange slices. 

Figure about ten more to go and I can park outside again!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> Was able to relocate eight this week using sunflower seeds, corn and orange slices.
> 
> Figure about ten more to go and I can park outside again!



any of them make their way back yet


----------



## Pop23

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to relocate eight this week using sunflower seeds, corn and orange slices.
> 
> Figure about ten more to go and I can park outside again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any of them make their way back yet
Click to expand...


I'll ask. If they did they better have wings. 10 plus miles and a major river separates them from there old home. Plus I'm guessing a few thousand cats and hawks!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to relocate eight this week using sunflower seeds, corn and orange slices.
> 
> Figure about ten more to go and I can park outside again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any of them make their way back yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask. If they did they better have wings. 10 plus miles and a major river separates them from there old home. Plus I'm guessing a few thousand cats and hawks!
Click to expand...


During fall, squirrels may travel 50 miles (80 km) or more in search of better habitat. Squirrel populations periodically rise and fall. During periods of high populations, squirrelsespe-cially gray squirrelsmay go on mass emigrations. At such times many animals die.

Techniques to control and manage tree squirrel damage


----------



## Pop23

OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!


----------



## Moonglow

Pop23 said:


> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!



I had the same problem as you, but it was from field rats...


----------



## boedicca

Pop23 said:


> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!




Get some shelled pine nuts and put them in a bowl.  These things are crack to squirrels.

Story:   When I was single, I lived in an apartment with a balcony near some large trees.  One of the local squirrels "befriended" me - I'd give the little critter a few nuts (walnuts and almonds in the shell).  My boyfriend at the time was hanging out at my place one afternoon. I was out of nuts, so he fed the squirrel some shelled raw pine nuts.

HE BROKE MY SQUIRREL.   After that, the poor thing would refuse any other nuts, and would hang on my screen door begging for pine nuts.  

I was less than pleased.

But pine nuts will likely kill your vandal squirrels taste for anything other than pine nuts.


----------



## Indofred

Pop23 said:


> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!








Of course, it'll totally fuck your car (and any shooting instructors in the area if a 9 year old girl gets hold of it), but your pest problem will be solved.


----------



## Pop23

Indofred said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it'll totally fuck your car (and any shooting instructors in the area if a 9 year old girl gets hold of it), but your pest problem will be solved.
Click to expand...


For the squirrels, or to put me out of my misery?


----------



## ChrisL

I can totally understand.  Squirrels are a huge problem here in my neighborhood because of the conservation area out in the back.  Although I haven't had any issues with them chewing on my car, they have destroyed many of my plants.  The little buggers!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Pop23 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it'll totally fuck your car (and any shooting instructors in the area if a 9 year old girl gets hold of it), but your pest problem will be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the squirrels, or to put me out of my misery?
Click to expand...


Your instructor at the gun range...


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I can totally understand.  Squirrels are a huge problem here in my neighborhood because of the conservation area out in the back.  Although I haven't had any issues with them chewing on my car, they have destroyed many of my plants.  The little buggers!!!



If it twernt the squirrels, it would be some other varmint...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally understand.  Squirrels are a huge problem here in my neighborhood because of the conservation area out in the back.  Although I haven't had any issues with them chewing on my car, they have destroyed many of my plants.  The little buggers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it twernt the squirrels, it would be some other varmint...
Click to expand...


They don't even eat them, they just destroy them.  The problem is that there are way too many of them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally understand.  Squirrels are a huge problem here in my neighborhood because of the conservation area out in the back.  Although I haven't had any issues with them chewing on my car, they have destroyed many of my plants.  The little buggers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it twernt the squirrels, it would be some other varmint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't even eat them, they just destroy them.  The problem is that there are way too many of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally understand.  Squirrels are a huge problem here in my neighborhood because of the conservation area out in the back.  Although I haven't had any issues with them chewing on my car, they have destroyed many of my plants.  The little buggers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it twernt the squirrels, it would be some other varmint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't even eat them, they just destroy them.  The problem is that there are way too many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't even know what that is!    Some kind of explosive device I'm guessing.  Yeah, I think that might be overkill.  Lol.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ChrisL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally understand.  Squirrels are a huge problem here in my neighborhood because of the conservation area out in the back.  Although I haven't had any issues with them chewing on my car, they have destroyed many of my plants.  The little buggers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it twernt the squirrels, it would be some other varmint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't even eat them, they just destroy them.  The problem is that there are way too many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that is!    Some kind of explosive device I'm guessing.  Yeah, I think that might be overkill.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
That is a claymore anti-personnel mine.


----------



## ChrisL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally understand.  Squirrels are a huge problem here in my neighborhood because of the conservation area out in the back.  Although I haven't had any issues with them chewing on my car, they have destroyed many of my plants.  The little buggers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it twernt the squirrels, it would be some other varmint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't even eat them, they just destroy them.  The problem is that there are way too many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that is!    Some kind of explosive device I'm guessing.  Yeah, I think that might be overkill.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a claymore anti-personnel mine.
Click to expand...


Maybe just a pellet gun would do.


----------



## norwegen

Pop23 said:


> OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!


Or park the car in your living room.


----------



## Pop23

norwegen said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!
> 
> 
> 
> Or park the car in your living room.
Click to expand...


I refuse to take such extreme steps (but I am sleeping under it)

Night all


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!




as long as they are alive 

they always return


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they are alive
> 
> they always return
Click to expand...


They're a nuisance.  I had a thread on another website before about my squirrel problem and got all kinds of suggestions and nothing really works for very long when you have too many of them.


----------



## MikeK

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a quarter billion of them round here. I took down a nest couple months ago. I'm thinking its revenge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that might a bit of a problem
> 
> considering 22 shells are a little hard to come by these days
Click to expand...

Dick's Sporting Goods.  All you want.  500 round brick = $25.  (Remington L/R)


----------



## jon_berzerk

MikeK said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 lr and a 4x scope.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a quarter billion of them round here. I took down a nest couple months ago. I'm thinking its revenge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that might a bit of a problem
> 
> considering 22 shells are a little hard to come by these days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dick's Sporting Goods.  All you want.  500 round brick = $25.  (Remington L/R)
Click to expand...



yeah it has gotten better last year they where a little hard to come by 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they are alive
> 
> they always return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're a nuisance.  I had a thread on another website before about my squirrel problem and got all kinds of suggestions and nothing really works for very long when you have too many of them.
Click to expand...


lead poisoning works the best


----------



## Indofred

Pop23 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it'll totally fuck your car (and any shooting instructors in the area if a 9 year old girl gets hold of it), but your pest problem will be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the squirrels, or to put me out of my misery?
Click to expand...


To answer that, I must ask you a question.
Are you a range instructor, teaching little girls how to use guns?


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they are alive
> 
> they always return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're a nuisance.  I had a thread on another website before about my squirrel problem and got all kinds of suggestions and nothing really works for very long when you have too many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lead poisoning works the best
Click to expand...


Yeah, and poison can indiscriminately kill.  I live next to a conservation area, and there are several different kinds of animals that live around here, raccoon, possum, skunks, ducks, geese, swans, all kids of birds.  I would hate to inadvertently injure or kill an animal that is not my target, so I would stay away from poison and traps.

Not to mention, peoples' outdoor cats could also get into it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they are alive
> 
> they always return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're a nuisance.  I had a thread on another website before about my squirrel problem and got all kinds of suggestions and nothing really works for very long when you have too many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lead poisoning works the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and poison can indiscriminately kill.  I live next to a conservation area, and there are several different kinds of animals that live around here, raccoon, possum, skunks, ducks, geese, swans, all kids of birds.  I would hate to inadvertently injure or kill an animal that is not my target, so I would stay away from poison and traps.
> 
> Not to mention, peoples' outdoor cats could also get into it.
Click to expand...



when i lead poison a squirrel or rabbit i always look beyond the intended target 

as to insure that my lead does not injure others


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, over a year since the last time the friggin tree rats attacked my car and yesterday they did it again. I either have to build a second garage or move to the north pole. Another $600 repair bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they are alive
> 
> they always return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're a nuisance.  I had a thread on another website before about my squirrel problem and got all kinds of suggestions and nothing really works for very long when you have too many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lead poisoning works the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and poison can indiscriminately kill.  I live next to a conservation area, and there are several different kinds of animals that live around here, raccoon, possum, skunks, ducks, geese, swans, all kids of birds.  I would hate to inadvertently injure or kill an animal that is not my target, so I would stay away from poison and traps.
> 
> Not to mention, peoples' outdoor cats could also get into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when i lead poison a squirrel or rabbit i always look beyond the intended target
> 
> as to insure that my lead does not injure others
Click to expand...


OH, you mean shooting!  Lol!    Took me a minute, but I got it!


----------



## ChrisL

It might be quite satisfying, after they've chewed on my plants and destroyed them, to be able to catch one with my bare hands and wring it's neck!


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> It might be quite satisfying, after they've chewed on my plants and destroyed them, to be able to catch one with my bare hands and wring it's neck!



be careful that fury little ball has some serious rodent teeth


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be quite satisfying, after they've chewed on my plants and destroyed them, to be able to catch one with my bare hands and wring it's neck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be careful that fury little ball has some serious rodent teeth
Click to expand...


I saved a chipmunk from a pool before, and it latched right onto my finger and wouldn't let go.  I had to actually pry his little mouth open and then, he was SO fast, that he latched onto my other finger.  Lol!  The ungrateful little bugger!    I didn't really want to use my hands, but he would have died if I didn't get him out immediately.


----------



## ninja007

mothballs.


----------



## ChrisL

Squirrels are one of THE most annoying animals.  Too bad they are SO darn cute and entertaining!    I was watching some this morning, and they are funny!  Lol!


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Squirrels are one of THE most annoying animals.  Too bad they are SO darn cute and entertaining!    I was watching some this morning, and they are funny!  Lol!



A few years ago there was an article that they caused the greatest number of power outages in out city than any other thing.  

The good news is that each squirrel only got one chance!


----------



## KissMy

ChrisL said:


> Squirrels are one of THE most annoying animals.  Too bad they are SO darn cute and entertaining!    I was watching some this morning, and they are funny!  Lol!



 My wife threw a gingerbread house out in the yard a few years back & the squirrels went beyond nuts over it. They were chattering & fighting over it as they packed big chunks of it up the tree. We had a good laugh over watching them getting crazy over some lame gingerbread.


----------



## ninja007

trust me- mothballs. When I had my Vipers I used them..no mice, no squirrels, no critters.


----------



## ChrisL

ninja007 said:


> trust me- mothballs. When I had my Vipers I used them..no mice, no squirrels, no critters.



Vipers?  You mean snakes?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Pop23 said:


> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!


Sprinke ground cinnamon under the hood. They hate that shit.


----------



## B. Kidd

Pop, get a Have-a-heart trap and put yer' nuts in it!


----------



## Pop23

B. Kidd said:


> Pop, get a Have-a-heart trap and put yer' nuts in it!



Oh, I've trapped dozens of those critters, and a few neighborhood cats as well. Problem is, get rid of them and new ones show up. Trapping is a losing proposition.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Is the car brown? Maybe they think it's big nut?


----------



## HUGGY




----------



## ninja007

ChrisL said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trust me- mothballs. When I had my Vipers I used them..no mice, no squirrels, no critters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vipers?  You mean snakes?
Click to expand...


yes, 500 hp snakes with lots of torque (gen 2 rt10 viper).


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


>



  Just as I've been saying all along, those little woodland creatures are vicious killing machines!


----------



## KissMy

Darn Squirrels brought their Rabbit friends in on the action.


Matt Hernandez at Tilden Car Care says he’s fixed rabbit damage from DIA on his customer’s cars and on his personal car.

He says soy based wiring, often found in German cars, is attractive to rodents.

“It’s like a nice big juicy steak for a field mouse or a rabbit.”

“That’s our highest problem, the rabbit damage done to the vehicles.”

Missy Schwab at USA Parking, says they’ve paid out more than a dozen claims for rabbit damage.

“We had one car messed up the entire electrical system, it wasn’t even drivable.”
So this off-site facility is taking aim at the rabbits, literally.

They built a $52,000 underground fence, installed raptor poles to attract predators and if that doesn’t work.

They poison, or shoot the rabbits.

“We wanted to eliminate the problem any way we could just so our customers feel their car is safe while it is here.”

Now Robert has a new method for protecting his car.

“I toss a rubber snake every time I park, it cost me two bucks.”

And so far it’s working


----------



## there4eyeM

Shooting is not a great idea. Bullets don't just disappear if they miss, like in Hollywood.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Pop23 said:


> Ok, they're not eating the entire car, but the wiring under the car. Twice now I've had wiring chewed through. Obviously this isn't covered under the warranty
> 
> Any ideas on how to end this horror!


Build a Garage


----------



## jon_berzerk

shoot em dead 

i do


----------



## MikeK

ChrisL said:


> I saved a chipmunk from a pool before, and it latched right onto my finger and wouldn't let go.  I had to actually pry his little mouth open and then, he was SO fast, that he latched onto my other finger.  Lol!  The ungrateful little bugger!    I didn't really want to use my hands, but he would have died if I didn't get him out immediately.


I like chipmunks, too.  Cute little buggers.  (I think they are nearsighted.)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rat traps.


----------



## ChrisL

KissMy said:


> Darn Squirrels brought their Rabbit friends in on the action.
> 
> 
> Matt Hernandez at Tilden Car Care says he’s fixed rabbit damage from DIA on his customer’s cars and on his personal car.
> 
> He says soy based wiring, often found in German cars, is attractive to rodents.
> 
> “It’s like a nice big juicy steak for a field mouse or a rabbit.”
> 
> “That’s our highest problem, the rabbit damage done to the vehicles.”
> 
> Missy Schwab at USA Parking, says they’ve paid out more than a dozen claims for rabbit damage.
> 
> “We had one car messed up the entire electrical system, it wasn’t even drivable.”
> So this off-site facility is taking aim at the rabbits, literally.
> 
> They built a $52,000 underground fence, installed raptor poles to attract predators and if that doesn’t work.
> 
> They poison, or shoot the rabbits.
> 
> “We wanted to eliminate the problem any way we could just so our customers feel their car is safe while it is here.”
> 
> Now Robert has a new method for protecting his car.
> 
> “I toss a rubber snake every time I park, it cost me two bucks.”
> 
> And so far it’s working



Rabbits are not rodents!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn Squirrels brought their Rabbit friends in on the action.
> 
> 
> Matt Hernandez at Tilden Car Care says he’s fixed rabbit damage from DIA on his customer’s cars and on his personal car.
> 
> He says soy based wiring, often found in German cars, is attractive to rodents.
> 
> “It’s like a nice big juicy steak for a field mouse or a rabbit.”
> 
> “That’s our highest problem, the rabbit damage done to the vehicles.”
> 
> Missy Schwab at USA Parking, says they’ve paid out more than a dozen claims for rabbit damage.
> 
> “We had one car messed up the entire electrical system, it wasn’t even drivable.”
> So this off-site facility is taking aim at the rabbits, literally.
> 
> They built a $52,000 underground fence, installed raptor poles to attract predators and if that doesn’t work.
> 
> They poison, or shoot the rabbits.
> 
> “We wanted to eliminate the problem any way we could just so our customers feel their car is safe while it is here.”
> 
> Now Robert has a new method for protecting his car.
> 
> “I toss a rubber snake every time I park, it cost me two bucks.”
> 
> And so far it’s working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits are not rodents!!
Click to expand...


  They're Lagomorphs,a close cousin of the rat.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn Squirrels brought their Rabbit friends in on the action.
> 
> 
> Matt Hernandez at Tilden Car Care says he’s fixed rabbit damage from DIA on his customer’s cars and on his personal car.
> 
> He says soy based wiring, often found in German cars, is attractive to rodents.
> 
> “It’s like a nice big juicy steak for a field mouse or a rabbit.”
> 
> “That’s our highest problem, the rabbit damage done to the vehicles.”
> 
> Missy Schwab at USA Parking, says they’ve paid out more than a dozen claims for rabbit damage.
> 
> “We had one car messed up the entire electrical system, it wasn’t even drivable.”
> So this off-site facility is taking aim at the rabbits, literally.
> 
> They built a $52,000 underground fence, installed raptor poles to attract predators and if that doesn’t work.
> 
> They poison, or shoot the rabbits.
> 
> “We wanted to eliminate the problem any way we could just so our customers feel their car is safe while it is here.”
> 
> Now Robert has a new method for protecting his car.
> 
> “I toss a rubber snake every time I park, it cost me two bucks.”
> 
> And so far it’s working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits are not rodents!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Lagomorphs,a close cousin of the rat.
Click to expand...


I don't care.  They are not like rats at all.  I've had several pet rabbits.  They are very affectionate, playful and sweet.  Also, much cuter than any rats.


----------



## ChrisL

They look like stuffed animals!    They are one of the cutest creatures to ever exist!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn Squirrels brought their Rabbit friends in on the action.
> 
> 
> Matt Hernandez at Tilden Car Care says he’s fixed rabbit damage from DIA on his customer’s cars and on his personal car.
> 
> He says soy based wiring, often found in German cars, is attractive to rodents.
> 
> “It’s like a nice big juicy steak for a field mouse or a rabbit.”
> 
> “That’s our highest problem, the rabbit damage done to the vehicles.”
> 
> Missy Schwab at USA Parking, says they’ve paid out more than a dozen claims for rabbit damage.
> 
> “We had one car messed up the entire electrical system, it wasn’t even drivable.”
> So this off-site facility is taking aim at the rabbits, literally.
> 
> They built a $52,000 underground fence, installed raptor poles to attract predators and if that doesn’t work.
> 
> They poison, or shoot the rabbits.
> 
> “We wanted to eliminate the problem any way we could just so our customers feel their car is safe while it is here.”
> 
> Now Robert has a new method for protecting his car.
> 
> “I toss a rubber snake every time I park, it cost me two bucks.”
> 
> And so far it’s working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits are not rodents!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Lagomorphs,a close cousin of the rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care.  They are not like rats at all.  I've had several pet rabbits.  They are very affectionate, playful and sweet.  Also, much cuter than any rats.
Click to expand...


  And they taste better as well...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> They look like stuffed animals!    They are one of the cutest creatures to ever exist!



  He does look fake...and rather tasty.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn Squirrels brought their Rabbit friends in on the action.
> 
> 
> Matt Hernandez at Tilden Car Care says he’s fixed rabbit damage from DIA on his customer’s cars and on his personal car.
> 
> He says soy based wiring, often found in German cars, is attractive to rodents.
> 
> “It’s like a nice big juicy steak for a field mouse or a rabbit.”
> 
> “That’s our highest problem, the rabbit damage done to the vehicles.”
> 
> Missy Schwab at USA Parking, says they’ve paid out more than a dozen claims for rabbit damage.
> 
> “We had one car messed up the entire electrical system, it wasn’t even drivable.”
> So this off-site facility is taking aim at the rabbits, literally.
> 
> They built a $52,000 underground fence, installed raptor poles to attract predators and if that doesn’t work.
> 
> They poison, or shoot the rabbits.
> 
> “We wanted to eliminate the problem any way we could just so our customers feel their car is safe while it is here.”
> 
> Now Robert has a new method for protecting his car.
> 
> “I toss a rubber snake every time I park, it cost me two bucks.”
> 
> And so far it’s working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits are not rodents!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Lagomorphs,a close cousin of the rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care.  They are not like rats at all.  I've had several pet rabbits.  They are very affectionate, playful and sweet.  Also, much cuter than any rats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they taste better as well...
Click to expand...


My rabbit could probably kick your arse.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian, are you reading this?  I think this guy needs to meet the rabbit of Caerbannog!


----------



## MarathonMike

We have pack rats in Arizona that wreak havoc on car wiring. There is a product that attaches to your car battery that blinks a bright LED ever couple of seconds and the pack rats hate it and stay away. Not sure if that would work for squirrels, but it may be worth a try.


----------

